# Backspin question



## CRCS_Varsity (Aug 28, 2010)

I see guys that hit wedges and even short irons with alot of backspin. I can get some (comes back about 6 inches) but how do you work on getting spin off irons like that??? Thanks,

CRCS_Varsity:thumbsup:


----------



## theGolfMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Putting spin on a golf ball is simple. But, putting the right spin on the ball and controlling your shot takes some practice and patience. There is a good article about it here and another here.

Good luck!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The first link from "Squido" is the more informative of the two. It covers the 5 basics rules of creating enough back spin on the ball to roll it backwards. They probably could have added a 6th scenario which would include lots of practice. A 7th rule would be how soft, or firm the the fairway might be. My take on back spin is that it looks really cool, but having a ball flight that drops, and stops near where it lands on the green, gives the golfer much more, consistent, distance control, than the shot that spins backwards on the green. That said, the golfer who can consistently spin a ball backwards on the green is probably a better ball striker, because of a very good impact position. 


theGolfMan said:


> Putting spin on a golf ball is simple. But, putting back right spin on the ball and controlling your shot takes some practice and patience. There is a good article about it here and another here.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spin*

I agree with FrogsHair's view on back spin. A lot depends on the type of fairway and greens you are playing. Usually a tightly cut fairway with produce more spin as will hitting to a soft green. Also back spin depends on what type of golf ball you are using. Generally speaking a 3 piece ball will spin more than a 2 piece ball. The Titleist Pro V1 and Pro V1A have always done the job for me.

I used to become quite obsessed with getting back spin but realized over the years it is not such a big deal. When you become a good ball striker with your irons the back spin will come as a result. Work on making better contact with your irons and the results and back spin will come.

All the best.


----------

